# What general problems do you run into when caulking?



## Ty1 (Nov 19, 2015)

Just wondering what you all think. Let me know the problem and if/how you get around it. I am referring to any type of caulking by the way, so anyone/everyone can chime in! :clap:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

The taste.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> The taste.


sugar free?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Gluten free. Lol


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Gluten free. Lol


Anybody who likes caulking is a gluten for punishment.

dammed Amish.


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

The type of caulk for the job at hand tends to be my biggest concern.


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

META said:


> The biggest caulk for the job at hand tends to be my type of concern.




Fify


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

On a serious note, caulking in remodeling is the bane of my existence. Some of the things I see caulked and the way it's done just blows my mind. My biggest, don't use 100% silicone around something that's gonna get painted later


----------



## carzie (May 21, 2013)

mnld said:


> On a serious note, caulking in remodeling is the bane of my existence. Some of the things I see caulked and the way it's done just blows my mind. My biggest, don't use 100% silicone around something that's gonna get painted later


 I 2nd and 3rd that and if you absolutely must use it don't tool it with your fattest finger smearing it an inch up the wall


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I always wonder what some guy who caulked something 30 years ago used. That crap won't come off for nothing.


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Certainly wasn't silicone if it doesn't come off, that stuff is about worthless today, IMO.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

air bubbles in the tube bum me out sometimes:sad:


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

OSI is spreads like cancer if you have to tool it. Hope it flows well as you move along.
Mineral spirits just spread it around too. But it is durable.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Something that should be easy: Finding a tube of the right color and/or color + sanded/unsanded. For example, snow white, unsanded happens to always be sold out, or not having biscuit-colored KwikSeal in the store. There are still places that reply "Do you mean almond?" "NO!' Drives me nuts.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> The taste.


Do you swallow?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

..he's nothing if not thorough..:whistling


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Clear OSI, that stuff is a different mix than the colored OSI quad, I blew out a couple tubes last week..could be the tubes had a touch of water on them too, but it certainly is thicker.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

new clear quad now come in plastic tubes


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Caulk that goes on white and then dries clear. Been had by that more than once.


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Tom Struble said:


> new clear quad now come in plastic tubes


I must be getting the tail end of stock then...hopefully


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

I caulk a lot of undermount sinks in granite tops after rehanging them. After tightening the wires/strap holding the sink in place, if you've done it right there's a pretty bead of squeeze-out between the sink and stone. I spray that with Windex and scoop off the excess with a wet finger. No masking tape ever. Maybe a touch of acetone on a paper towel at the most.

You can see it here, 8th picture down:
http://forum.stonefabricatorsalliance.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=21325


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

META said:


> I must be getting the tail end of stock then...hopefully


i saw it at Allied here recently

http://www.ositough.com/en/products/view-all-products/clear-caulk-quad-invisible.html


----------



## russellremodel (Apr 24, 2015)

When your no drip gun keeps oozing uncontrolably.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

russellremodel said:


> When your no drip gun keeps oozing uncontrolably.


Your caulk?


----------



## russellremodel (Apr 24, 2015)

Yeah the caulk too


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

That i don't know that one person that list caulking as their trade.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

avenge said:


> That i don't know that one person that list caulking as their trade.


Actually when I used to work on tilt ups they had guys caulking between panels. That's pretty much all they did


----------



## thehockeydman (Dec 19, 2012)

Helping a friend/family member work on their house, watching them grab the caulking gun and say, "I'm great with this thing," then seeing a bead thicker than a hot dog and as smooth as a distressed gravel road.

Why is every home owner "great" with a caulking gun? Even if they have zero knowledge of any other tool?


----------



## nailomatic (Oct 23, 2014)

Not a mystery. Paintable, sandable, low temperature, lasts forever, tools nicely, exterior, and some easy way to reuse the unused tube. Am I missing something?


----------



## thehockeydman (Dec 19, 2012)

nailomatic said:


> Not a mystery.
> 
> Paintable, not always, so its a big deal when your guy grabs the wrong tube
> sandable, Can't say I've ever spent much time sanding caulk...
> ...


:whistling


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

avenge said:


> That i don't know that one person that list caulking as their trade.



I know a lot of guys that do this as their sole profession. Lots of it. Very well. And paid union rate for it.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Californiadecks said:


> Actually when I used to work on tilt ups they had guys caulking between panels. That's pretty much all they did





elementbldrs said:


> I know a lot of guys that do this as their sole profession. Lots of it. Very well. And paid union rate for it.


I didn't say there wasn't any but I don't know any of them. I knew one union window glazier, he's dead now.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

thehockeydman said:


> Helping a friend/family member work on their house, watching them grab the caulking gun and say, "I'm great with this thing," then seeing a bead thicker than a hot dog and as smooth as a distressed gravel road.
> 
> Why is every home owner "great" with a caulking gun? Even if they have zero knowledge of any other tool?


There should be a back ground check and a 10 day waiting period before some people can buy a caulking gun. :whistling


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

avenge said:


> I didn't say there wasn't any but I don't know any of them. I knew one union window glazier, he's dead now.


Was it because you knew him or he was a window glazer?


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

My buddy spent time as a caulker. Big concrete panels and lots of fire caulking. I let him caulk.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

Getting told you're doing it wrong, your trying your best besides it only takes a minute...


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Years ago, I worked for a local open shop masonry restoration and maintenance co. Union members were local 35, pointers, caulkers, cleaners. 

We shot more 2 part polyurethane caulk in a single day then most guys shoot in a year.

Only problems you ever run into is wet surfaces, keeping your guns clean and an occasional co-worker trying to swipe your favorite spatulas.


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

superseal said:


> Years ago, I worked for a local open shop masonry restoration and maintenance co. Union members were local 35, pointers, caulkers, cleaners.
> 
> We shot more 2 part polyurethane caulk in a single day then most guys shoot in a year.
> 
> Only problems you ever run into is wet surfaces, keeping your guns clean and an occasional co-worker trying to swipe your favorite spatulas.


Just like butter.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

META said:


> Just like butter.


No doubt whipped to perfection and highly toolable. Until one uses 2 part products, they'll never know the true pleasure of a working a quality sealant.

Add in a little silica and it becomes a true sanded caulk as well :thumbsup:


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

superseal said:


> No doubt whipped to perfection and highly toolable. Until one uses 2 part products, they'll never know the true pleasure of a working a quality sealant.
> 
> Add in a little silica and it becomes a true sanded caulk as well :thumbsup:


If I did that for a living, I'd have more caulk on me than on the job.

I'd be arrested for stealing...


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Ty1 said:


> If you're doing it every day, I know there are warming bags out there designed specifically for bulk and cartridges/sausages.


This is how I keep my caulk warm during the winter.









Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

There seems to be a lot of guys on here that eat caulk.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

12v baby bottle warmer. i'll keep 3 tubes that way, wrapped in an old sweatshirt. Swap out the warm one, and put the slightly warmed one in. By the time Im done with one, Im ready for the other. Works good.

The sika self leveling is really-thin. It works well, but man, it will level it self straight out of the tube.

Ive never used the sausage tube style- what am I missing? Im certainly 1/1000th of what superseal does, so is it even worth getting into a saussage tube style?


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

OSI clear quad now comes specially wrapped in gorilla tape.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

my overpumps always ended up either shooting past the rear seal, or blowing out the front crimp area. I did have a plastic tube split once, but the inside wasnt that good anyhow..


----------



## Ty1 (Nov 19, 2015)

META said:


> OSI clear quad now comes specially wrapped in gorilla tape.


Is it wrapped in tape to keep it warmer?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

no..it's to keep it from blowing out the tube..you really have no idea about caulking do you?


----------



## Ty1 (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm still fairly new to it.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> no..it's to keep it from blowing out the tube..you really have no idea about caulking do you?


Or he's from an area in the world that doesn't get cold and doesn't understand thermodynamics.


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Inner10 said:


> Or he's from an area in the world that doesn't get cold and doesn't understand thermodynamics.


Lol, it's freezing here. My guys are "learning" to think on their own. Babysteps, although it was testing my patience. No, you don't need to smooth OSI with your finger on those windows, cut the tube tip smaller next time and you won't have to touch it. Ugh.


----------



## Ty1 (Nov 19, 2015)

Any tips on laying a perfect bead?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Nice pun!


----------



## carp.addict (Dec 26, 2015)

Ty1 said:


> Any tips on laying a perfect bead?


Practice.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

carp.addict said:


> Practice.


^----What he said. Lots of it.

Most guys whack the end of the nozzle off at a 45, then walk up to the side of the window casing and get about 4-5 inches before they run out of wrist movement.

Did you know it is far easier to make the tip opening larger, than it is to make it smaller?

A few guys work from the shoulder, working the entire length of their arm, and can pretty much get all around an area in one smooth go. And it looks smooth too.

The first time or two, they dry practice a few times by first running the tip around without squeesing, to get a feel for what is going to happen.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Move the gun forward not backward


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

A&E Exteriors said:


> Move the gun forward not backward


Also cut it straight so you can use the curve of the tip to help tool.

I also tape a lot. But that can create it's own set of problems.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Also cut it straight so you can use the curve of the tip to help tool.
> 
> I also tape a lot. But that can create it's own set of problems.


I do the same, but you better have the caulk thin at the tape line and pull quick before it skins...problems if you are thick and slow, LOL.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

brhokel606 said:


> I do the same, but you better have the caulk thin at the tape line and pull quick before it skins...problems if you are thick and slow, LOL.


That's what she said...


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> There seems to be a lot of guys on here that eat caulk.


Perhaps you should stop hanging out at those types of bars...:laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

brhokel606 said:


> I do the same, but you better have the caulk thin at the tape line and pull quick before it skins...problems if you are thick and slow, LOL.


I lay the bead, tool it with my finger tight to the tape and pull the tape immediately.

I should have mentioned that.


----------

